# edge



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Please could someone give me numbers to edge out of destin also how many miles out would it be?thanks


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Some info here: http://fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic138350-26-1.aspx#bm138472

Ballpark figure off the top of my head: 25 to 35 miles +, depending which direction you go. (The "peak" in the chart in the link aboveis closest to Destin at about 25 to 28ish nm).


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o>These numbers would be good no matter where you departed.</o>

<SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*Edge?..*<SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> N29 54.561 W87 12.883 N29 55.195 W87 11.591 N29 55.487 W87 10.857 </o>

<SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>Latitude/Longitude Distance Calculation </o></o>

<SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>http://jan.ucc.nau.edu/~cvm/latlongdist.html</o></o>


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll get you out to the edge weather permitting.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Destin 30 22.328N 86 24.782W










Edge 28 16.669N 86 04.516W


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have never been out bottom fishing on the Edge but would like to start. I assume just start by trolling around and look for "good bottom" to come back and fish. My question is what makes a bottom good for fishing and what should i look for on the bottom finder.


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

it is 23 miles from the Destin Pass.

30.07.578

86.50.670

From these numbers head west. You will see the edge when your depth finder falls from 160' to 180'. When you find good bottom, you will see fish on your bottom machine.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the response this will help but I think the best help of all will be weather permitting and lobsterman in my boat!


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

Very good info on the edge, except the edge is not the Nipple. They are 2 seperate places. The Nipple is aprx 43 miles from the Destin pass.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

The first # www.fishingposted is for the East Edge area, 23 miles from Destin, in 156' of water. The # is actually 1nm from the East Edge #.

The secondcoordinateposted is 192' of water, 34 miles from Destin.

Not to derail the "edge" topic, butthe Nipple is in the 35 to45 mile ranges from Destin.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *www.fishing (3/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Lucky Dawg (3/25/2009)*Very good info on the edge, except the edge is not the Nipple. They are 2 seperate places. The Nipple is aprx 43 miles from the Destin pass.
> ...


I think your wrong about the Nipple. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the nipple is on the 100 fathom curve.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

The Nipple is the 100 fathom curve... about 42 miles SW of East Pass


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

Which one looks like a nipple now?


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats how people end up 60 miles offshore in a small boat:banghead!!

I would suggest in investing in a $15 chart at west marine!!!


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

But you are assuming everyone has common sense, if that was the case half the crap that happens in the world wouldnt happen...

Not to derail the thread to bad but having a chart and reading are def 2 different thing I.E. you thought the Nipple was the Edge...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Clearly the advent of the high tech electronics is beneficial. However when all else fails, it's not a bad idea to be able to use a chart and magnetic compass to get home. With a pocket watch, good chart and a sextant you can sail in safety. Most well equipped boats have a primary electronics suite as well as back ups in case of primary failure. If back up electronics are not feasible. Charts and a magnetic compass will do the trick. You just have to take a little time to learn how to read the charts and navigate with a good old fashioned compass. I take a lille time to learn the basics and a little time to put the theory into practice. Also making note to self that if I'm ever on a boat and someone is lookin at the map upside down and navigating 180 out, it's time for a mutany.


----------

